# Mondraker Summum pro Team 2011 Rahmen +e.13+XTR+Easaton



## oBATMANo (7. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190585353254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Mondraker Summum Pro Team 2011 Rahmen
Größe M

+ Geometrie kit, carbon Schutzblech
+ FSA IS-2 Steuersatz
+ Shimano XTR FC-M985 165mm
+ Shimano XTR 38 T DH Kettenblatt
+ e.13 LG1 Kettenführung weiß
+ Easton EC-70 Carbonsattelstütze

Das Summum bleibt der Stern von Mondraker. Das Referenz-Bike auf den internationalen Rennstrecken.

Features:

    MONDRAKER STEALTH SIDE ALLOY STRUCTURE FRAME
    MONDRAKER ZERO SUPENSION SYSTEM, 205MM
    FOX DHX RC4 REAR SHOCK
    ADJUSTABLE GEOMETRY KIT INCLUDED

Lieferumfang:
Rahmen samt Dämpfer
Mudguard
Geometriekit
FSA IS-2 Steuersatz
Shimano XTR FC-M985 165mm
Shimano XTR 38 T DH Kettenblatt
e.13 LG1 Kettenführung weiß
EASTON EC-70 Carbonsattelstütze


----------

